# I want to make a Forum



## HiTTin-iT.Dalla (Jul 1, 2003)

I have a .mac account and was wondering if i can put a private forum up.
I don't know how or what software I need.  But i do know how to make a php forum... code wise that is.
If there is any that'll run on OS X jaguar.

any thoughts or simple solutions?


----------



## Lycander (Jul 2, 2003)

phpBB looks nice and free. Runs on Apache/PHP/MySQL.

You'll have to check with the web hosting details in your .mac account to see if you get a database included in your web hosting plan, and enough bandwidth.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 2, 2003)

Nope, .mac does not like forum databases. If you are always online and have a stable net / ip (would be better), you could host it on your mac.


----------



## Lycander (Jul 5, 2003)

Hosting it from home also means you have to be sure your ISP doesn't block or prevent you from doing so.


----------



## HiTTin-iT.Dalla (Jul 11, 2003)

oh well... my .mac or SBC accounts don't allow forum databases.



i guess I'll just have to come up with something else. 

thanks for the info anyways.

::angel::


----------



## Orbit (Jul 17, 2003)

just join up at proboards.com


----------



## bluehz (Jul 17, 2003)

Not sure how .Mac is setup - but you might take a look at SimpleForum - only requires CGI access

http://www.simpleforum.go.dyndns.org/


----------



## wnowak1 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiTTin-iT.Dalla _
> *oh well... my .mac or SBC accounts don't allow forum databases.
> 
> 
> ...



If you're still interested, I run a web hosting business and have dedicated servers located in a datacenter. 

I offer mysql + php among other things.  Perfect for forums.  

www.linkwall.com 

ICQ:  5843358
aim:  nexosesupport

Thanks


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 5, 2003)

I would suggest, to start and to get to know your server, mysql, and php really well, just go to www.no-ip.com and get a DNS alias client, and run phpBB 2 from your own iMac...


----------

